# CampingGaz in Portugal and Spain



## bill (May 10, 2005)

Hello All - I have 2 x Calor 6kg gas bottles to go to Portugal / Spain for 7 weeks next year. One of these bottles is only half full.

My solution, rightly or wrongly, is that I've bought a 'pigtail' for my bulkhead regulator to connect to a full CampingGaz bottle. I've chosen this rout because I feel that the Calor I have should do us and I'd prefer to avoid buying a Spanish bottle out there for weight and space reasons. Also I have no wish to give Calor half a bottle of gas.

With me so far???

I was quite happy with this until just a minute ago when I read something that caused me to doubt that CampingGaz is sold in Portugal / Spain. The place I read it did imply that the larger CampingGaz bottles may be repainted there and sold as another brand. Hence I am now pretty confused.

Any experiences / comments on this would be appreciated.

I know CampingGaz is a dickens of a price here in the UK but wondered if it is any cheaper over the water.

Any advice welcome.

bill


----------



## jumar (Dec 30, 2010)

CampingGaz is widely available in Spain (size 907) and is a lot cheaper than in England.

In Portugal you can get both 907 and 904 bottles. Not sure whether the price in Portugal is cheaper or dearer.


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

bill said:


> Hello All - I have 2 x Calor 6kg gas bottles to go to Portugal / Spain for 7 weeks next year. One of these bottles is only half full.
> 
> My solution, rightly or wrongly, is that I've bought a 'pigtail' for my bulkhead regulator to connect to a full CampingGaz bottle. I've chosen this rout because I feel that the Calor I have should do us and I'd prefer to avoid buying a Spanish bottle out there for weight and space reasons. Also I have no wish to give Calor half a bottle of gas.
> 
> ...


CampingGas is widely available in Spain It is sold in large supermarkets and lots of other places. We paid €14 for a 907 refill (2.8kgs) in Cartegena last December.

A 12kg Aluminium bottle for CESPA gas was also €14 for a refil but rose to €15 by the time we left in May. You can pick up CESPA/Repsol bottles at junk sales and Junk Shops. They will not sell/hire you one at a normal outlet due to gas supply regulations but will sell if you have an empty to exchange. Bottle gas is widely available in most garages. The Cespa bottles are much lighter than Repsol steel bottles.

John


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

bill said:


> Hello All -
> My solution, rightly or wrongly, is that I've bought a 'pigtail' for my bulkhead regulator to connect to a full CampingGaz bottle. I've chosen this rout because I feel that the Calor I have should do us and I'd prefer to avoid buying a Spanish bottle out there for weight and space reasons. Also I have no wish to give Calor half a bottle of gas.
> 
> bill


Where did you get your Camping Gaz pigtail from? Presumably you are able to use the onboard regulator?

Thanks.


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

gelathae

I got the pigtail from CAK tanks, its a rubber one, and the helpful chap there said that I would need an adaptor to screw into the 907 / 904 bottle to screw the bottle end of the pigtail to. The adaptor is one with a screw type valve to close off the gas supply.

Yes the pigtail is screwed onto the my bulkhead regulator.

I've since been reminded that there are places down there that can fill calor ( I know that there may be probs with this) so, hopefully, I'll not run out with these two options.

bill


----------



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

Bill

I have gone exactly the same route as you, even to having the half full calor bottle. After reading the posts here I am glad to read the option will work.
All we need now is good weather.


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

VenturerDave

Looks like 'great minds think alike' eh. It's always comforting to know that our solutions are shared by others as it adds a little confidence.

The info on another thread from Don_Madge was also very helpful in that it gave three places east of Albufeira that fill calor (Blue Elephant places???) bottles as that is where we're staying firstly for three weeks. One of the places is quite close by. 

Gas wise, I'm much more confident that our supply and solution will last us.

bill


----------

